# Routine Maintenance References Online



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Would anyone know where I could find manuals or tech references published for public viewing and/or for download online for a 1993 300ZX? Just trying to troubleshoot and replace a cooling system thermostat. Thanks a whole lot for anyone who can suggest a source! 

KombiVertZ

'93 300ZX Convertible


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

How about this;

http://300zx-twinturbo.com/cgi-bin/manual.cgi


----------

